# E.Belling Piano from 1927



## Virides (Sep 7, 2013)

So my brother and I invested in this beauty...







Would you believe $50? Found out that the keys are made of ivory and apparently that is worth $300 alone so already a win 

Needs a tune and some cosmetic restoration but nothing major. The history of it is that it came to Australian in 1927 and was in a music store that burned down, but the piano survived unscathed. Then it went to an orphanage till about 1948 after which it was sold to an unknown person and it's history stops there until about 5yrs ago when it was purchased by the guy who we bought it off.

We have its serial number and I am going to do some extra research into that.

Overall, no matter what it costs or what it is worth...it was a $50 investment, so to me it is win win 


Btw, the cabinet in the background is going to be a snake enclosure for my brother and there is another just like it to be converted that we will be selling off at some point in the future. Nice solid construction. Measures approx 600w x 600d x 1200h. Got these for $15 each - win


----------



## Grogshla (Sep 7, 2013)

awesome buy that thing will be worth heaps!


----------



## thesilverbeast (Sep 8, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Shane73 (Sep 8, 2013)

50 bucks for a beautiful piece of history like that, thats amazing, well done.


----------

